# OAKLEY HUNT! Bedfordshire???



## Stacie_and_Jed (13 October 2008)

Hi all.

This is for all of your who go with he Oakley hunt. I was wondering the dates this year when they will be leaving from Kempston or close surrounding areas? I havent taken Jed hunting for about 4 years and now he has matured alot ide like to go again.


----------



## Sooty (13 October 2008)

They are v cagey about their dates since the ban! I am not sure they publish them anywhere, although they might be in the H&amp;H mag at the start of the season.


----------



## BeckyD (13 October 2008)

Hello if you give the secretary a call she'll send you a meet card - though she'll either ask you to send SAEs or payment for the meet card!


----------



## emmste (22 October 2008)

The meet card has not been fully finalised yet. The Opening Meet is on Saturday 1st November at the Dower House, Melchbourne. 10:45am. 
I think it should be avaliable after the opening meet, when hunting has properly started.


----------

